# Question after Misoprostol use re: continuous pain. Please help :(



## pinkgeek

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on any boards since last posting in the First Trimester section. After a lot of back and forth with ultrasounds (empty sac, not empty, it is empty and finally, not empty with 6 week size fetus and no heart beat at 10 weeks pregnant), I was given misoprostol to administer at home.

It was much like I expected (unbearable pain with no pain meds given unfortunately, heavy bleeding, shivers etc) however, today is just over 48 hours since I administered the first (and only) dose and I'm still experiencing quite significant cramps in my uterus and my lower back. I'm not bleeding on to a pad, but there is brownish-red tissue when I wipe (the doctor says thats fine and enough bleeding based on how much I passed the first night).

My question is about the cramping. Did anyone have really strong cramping in the uterus and back for a week or so after taking it? I just don't remember what the Doctor told me to go to the hospital for.

Thanks so much <3<3


----------



## amjon

I had it to induce me at 27 weeks. I only had pain for about the last 2 hours. As soon as I delivered it went away completely and I had no pain afterward.


----------



## FeLynn

yup I had it with my 2nd loss and with my 3rd loss. 2nd loss was a natural loss and my 3rd loss I had a d&e babys heart stopped at 13.2 weeks. My natural loss was HORRIBLE and painful and lots of bleeding, blood clots, cramping the whole 9 yards. It really did feel like labor just not as bad, well it was bad in the sense I knew I was passing my dead baby.


----------



## Sorsha

I don't know if that's normal (I read somewhere that the drug stays in your system for a whole week after taking it, so if that's true, it could still affect you), but when I took Misoprostol a few days ago, the cramping started about two hours after I took it, and began to ease off about three hours after that when the largest piece of tissue came out, and was pretty much completely gone by the next morning (about twelve hours after taking it). 

I wonder if maybe you haven't passed everything yet and that's why you're still cramping? I can say that the only reason my doctor and midwife gave for going to the hospital was if I was bleeding excessively, so I wouldn't think you're in danger. But if you're worried it never hurts to check with the doctor to be sure.

Hope you're feeling better soon! It's hard enough going through this emotionally without the added physical pain. :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

I stopped cramping less than 12 hours after the first dose of Misoprostel. However, my cramping resumed later that week, which--like Sorsha suggested--ultimately meant that I still had some pregnancy tissue left. I ended up needing a D&C to remove the tissue. 

You might want to consider asking your doctor for another ultrasound, just to rule out the possibility of remaining tissue.


----------



## pinkgeek

Hey everyone:)

Thanks so much for the responses. The cramping has subsided significantly. I do still cramp but usually when that happens, I end up passing a little bit of tissue, as I am still lightly bleeding.

Also, in a panic of all that was going on, I sort of "forgot" that I also have a gigantic fibroid and it causes cramping most of the time anyways lol. 

For safety though, I will request another U/S to be sure. 

Thanks again:)


----------

